# Burlington N.J.,Nice young girl



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

I posted her awhile back but she was not on their site?? perhaps returned..she seemed very nice i got to meet her for a short time. this is a kill shelter when full so she is urgent 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12249082


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Nice young girl in Burlington N.J.*

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Nice young girl in Burlington N.J.*

D-23158 Dazzy 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: D-23158










PETNOTE:
Meet Dazzy. She was surrendered to the shelter on September 26. Her former owner wrote that she gets along with children and is crate trained. She likes to play catch with a football or tennis ball. Please consider adopting her today. surr9/26mr 



Please give this pet a second chance. Visit the shelter and fill out an application today. If calling the shelter about this dog, please refer to the identification number of the animal when calling. Thanks! 

This pet has been altered. 
Burlington County Animal Shelter 
Mount Holly, NJ 
609-265-5073


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Nice young girl in Burlington N.J.*


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Nice young girl in Burlington N.J.*

bumping Dazzy...


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Nice young girl in Burlington N.J.*

What a good looking girl!!!!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

bump - any rescues?


----------

